# Kioti CK30 Intermittent Starting and temporary noise after starting



## Travis W Harding (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a CK30 tractor that sat in the barn for a couple of months during the winter, then wouldn't crank when I tried it. When turning the key a few times, just a click and nothing. Started to try jumping it off, but gave it one more try and it cranked right up and ran fine. Started fine every time after that, until just recently, and the problem has returned. Turn the key 4-5 times and nothing, then all of a sudden it will crank right up. Battery cables are tight & look good, all dash lights come on when turning the key. Battery voltage is 12.95 volts. Just a couple of days ago, I noticed that when it does crank, there is a noise near the side of the tractor where the starter is located - just for a couple of minutes, then it quiets and runs just fine.

Any ideas? Do I have a bad starter?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Travis,
Sounds like a bad solenoid. Not making contact and then sticking in the start position. You should bring the starter and solenoid to a starter shop for checkup. Don't continue using . It may harm your flywheel ring which would be major.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That sounds like an "and/or" problem..
Starter like BBirder suggested OR a key switch problem, wont catch initially, then sticks ON when it does catch..
There are 100's of post about those key switches.. most folks just take'm apart & clean the crud off the back & shoot graphite lube in'm.. THAT seems to cure the problem for awhile.. until it happens again.. U prob. need to put THAT on your maint. schedule..


----------



## eligio pena (Jun 16, 2020)

I had a similar issue, I replaced the fuel solenoid and timer relay to no avail. Luckily the dealer took both of them back without question. I replaced the ignition key switch and that took care of the problem.


----------

